# fermette



## malia10

Ciao a tutti sto lavorando su una traduzione di tipo tecnico dal francese all'Italiano e sono bloccata sulla parola "fermette".
In genere dovrebbe essere una sorta di stecca di legno che serve per costruire strutture di legno, insomma un linguaggio che appartiene al settore falegnameria.
Non riesco a trovare l'equivalente in italiano.Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Malia e benvenuta in WRF,
Potresti riprodurre la frase con questa parola e indicare in quale ambito esatto viene usata?


----------



## LondonFast90

Meglio se ci metti l'intera frase francese, così non è molto facile capire il contesto preciso!


----------



## malia10

Grazie per aver risposto subito:

Diverse sono le frasi ne propongo alcune:

1)fermette pignon = fermette standard + 6 renforts

2)Presser la lisse de fermette pour lui donner le galbe et pousser les cales en position

3)FERMETTE SALON

4) fermette pignon

5) Spécificité fermettes cabane du pêcheur

ecc...


----------



## LondonFast90

Mi verrebbe da dire "travi" ma non so se sia lo stesso ambito della tua traduzione!


----------



## malia10

trave in genere si traduce con "lambourde" e poiché i due termini sono usati in contesti diversi non credo che sia questo anche se guardando le immagini sembrano uguali


----------



## matoupaschat

La "ferme" o "fermette" sarà la "capriata". Ci vorrebbe comunque un vero e proprio esperto per indicare i vari pezzi...


----------



## malia10

grazie,saluti dalla Francia


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buona sera,

sono d'accordo con gli interventi di Matou e LF, perchè sono convinto che la parola che stiamo cercando è *trave o capriata*, come verificabile in questo sito. Prova a dare un'occhiata.


----------



## malia10

grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e l'accoglienza, vi confermo che anche per me la parola adatta é capriata.A presto


----------



## malia10

Ciao a tutti e Buon 2012,avrei bisogno ancora del vostro prezioso aiuto sono bloccata alla parola "pige" ecco alcune frasi:

LA POSE DES U VERTICAUX SUR MURS NE SE FAIT QU' APRES MISE A NIVEAU DU CHASSIS ET MISE EN PLACE  *DES PIGES DE CONFORMATION* LARGEUR

Il contesto é quello di un assemblaggio dei muri di un prefabbricato

Grazie a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Malia e felice Anno Nuovo anche a te!
Mi spiace, ma questa è un'altra domanda e il regolamento vuole che tu apra un nuovo thread.
A presto !


----------



## malia10

ok grazie lo faro'


----------

